
If anyone can give us a real Facebook alternative, it’s Apple - theBashShell
https://www.fastcompany.com/90350815/if-anyone-can-give-us-a-real-facebook-alternative-its-apple
======
daniel-cussen
Big difference between Google and Facebook is that Google's search nobody can
replicate, while Facebook's core tech is at it's core something everybody can
replicate. Sure they've done a ton of research but it's not core like Google's
search research. It's just a CRUD app.

------
ohiovr
Any non human moderated discussion board turns into a hell hole, eternal
september, etc.. Apple will be no different.

